# Bacopa madagascariensis flowers



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

I've been trying for flowers on this one for a while
finally caught one open. Its a larger flower than some other stuff.
flower size when fully open is a little smaller than a US dime.

pics :

these stems are thick. the leaves are rubbery.
quite a nutrient sump in emersed form..










finally caught one open



















.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Sweet! Nice job. I remember that this one doesn't seem all that willing to flower. It really does take a while. It's a great alternative to _B. caroliniana_.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Beautiful shots there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. it did really take a while to get flowers. 
But its always worth it once they open.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Beautiful flowers and documentation. Thanks!


----------

